# Gen13 Cosplay



## Densetsu (Dec 4, 2008)

I always thought that no one could top the Japanese in cosplay, but this angel by the name of Marie-Claude Bourbonnais destroyed any preconceived notions I may have had.  She does a damn good Caitlin Fairchild from the Gen13 comic.  

Source


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  real hot


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 5, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must...resist...shiny...boobehs...


----------



## Banger (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder how she would look if she wasnt so airbrushed.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 5, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I wonder how she would look if she wasnt so airbrushed.


I don't know...I'm looking a little bit lower than her face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
In reality, those boobehs would be way too big for my tastes.  Still...

shiny...boobehs...


----------



## Kerian (Feb 3, 2009)

Shiny boobies are shiny. I like shiny boobies. 

They look to big and faky tho, but as long as they are shiny, I am fine with it.


----------



## War (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are some huge knockers, there's no way they're real.


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd wanna see her in the last pose.Hehe shiny boobehs.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

She has some huge boobs!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 4, 2009)

There's no way those are real.  Love those buns though.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 4, 2009)

What's weird is the real person's chest is larger than the sketched version.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 4, 2009)

You are really tempting me right now...really, just really..


----------



## Rowan (Jun 29, 2009)

she wouldn't be a cosplayer with boobs like that


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

Shiny.... shiny...
must... look... away....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2009)

This was a funny bump....haha...I bet this thread is going to get a bit more attention now..


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 29, 2009)

Arghh, the shine.... the light ... It burns...

must.... resist....saving....picture....to...desktop

boobies....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ... the shining...


----------

